# HD Calibration Images



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anyone know of a site where you can download HD calibration images? I think they would be pretty useful now that we can get to them if you are networked and media sharing. Kind of like the HDNet test patterns in full 1920x1080 resolution, only static images.

I think it would be pretty slick if someone made a full calibration slide show, complete with red/blue/green filter shots. And some good instructions on how to use it.

I've used some of the DVD calibrations, but something a little more stream lined (and free) would be useful to more people. The ones I've used are a bit cryptic and cumbersome to figure out how to use it.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

sunking said:


> Does anyone know of a site where you can download HD calibration images? I think they would be pretty useful now that we can get to them if you are networked and media sharing. Kind of like the HDNet test patterns in full 1920x1080 resolution, only static images.
> 
> I think it would be pretty slick if someone made a full calibration slide show, complete with red/blue/green filter shots. And some good instructions on how to use it.
> 
> I've used some of the DVD calibrations, but something a little more stream lined (and free) would be useful to more people. The ones I've used are a bit cryptic and cumbersome to figure out how to use it.


A wealth of images, http://www.fpdl.nist.gov/ much to look at. Specifically go to PATTERNS and download, NISTDP02_1920x1080


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

sunking said:


> Does anyone know of a site where you can download HD calibration images? I think they would be pretty useful now that we can get to them if you are networked and media sharing. Kind of like the HDNet test patterns in full 1920x1080 resolution, only static images.
> 
> I think it would be pretty slick if someone made a full calibration slide show, complete with red/blue/green filter shots. And some good instructions on how to use it.
> 
> I've used some of the DVD calibrations, but something a little more stream lined (and free) would be useful to more people. The ones I've used are a bit cryptic and cumbersome to figure out how to use it.


You might look over at AVS forum, especially the display calibration area. Here's a thread on some well respected test patterns. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=570937 And, a link to the test patterns themselves. http://www.w6rz.net/

If you try this and it works, let us know how it goes.


----------



## AKJohnny (Aug 18, 2006)

Would be nice if Directv would have a channel running Calibration patterns for us HDTV users, that way we can get our TV settings just right using the actual signal from the receiver.?. Could that even work? :grin:


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Hansen said:


> You might look over at AVS forum, especially the display calibration area. Here's a thread on some well respected test patterns. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=570937 And, a link to the test patterns themselves. http://www.w6rz.net/
> 
> If you try this and it works, let us know how it goes.


It looks great, but also complex. The patterns are probably all there but no work instructions on how to use them. I'll look in the forums some more to see what I can find on how to use them.

Certainly has plenty of images.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

AKJohnny said:


> Would be nice if Directv would have a channel running Calibration patterns for us HDTV users, that way we can get our TV settings just right using the actual signal from the receiver.?. Could that even work? :grin:


As noted above, HDNET runs two test patterns for about 15 minutes in the wee hours of the morning - I forget the program name. It's not a full set, but it can be useful, especially if you have blue filters handy.

It's quite reasonable to suggest this, as it means you are calibrating for the entire signal chain you're using. DVD players (and calibration discs) introduce their own issues, though they're better than nothing.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

sbl said:


> As noted above, HDNET runs two test patterns for about 15 minutes in the wee hours of the morning - I forget the program name. It's not a full set, but it can be useful, especially if you have blue filters handy.
> 
> It's quite reasonable to suggest this, as it means you are calibrating for the entire signal chain you're using. DVD players (and calibration discs) introduce their own issues, though they're better than nothing.


The missing link that I always seem to have with all of these is that they assume that you know exactly what you are doing. To me, they are just nice pretty patterns. It's what you have to do with them that really matters.

I even have a copy of Video Essentials and the bloody thing came with 0 documentation on how to use it. It tooks me over a half hour just to figure out how to navigate to the test patterns, and then it didn't explain what to do with them. I ended up finding a web page someone had done to try to explain it, but it was a bit lacking. The test patterns were out of order, and the DVD navigation is so bad on VE that I gave up. I think I did a better job with the THX Optimizer from Star Wars, at least it kind of explained what you had to do.

However, I'd kind of like to take the DVD out of it and just use the HR20.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

sbl said:


> As noted above, HDNET runs two test patterns for about 15 minutes in the wee hours of the morning - I forget the program name. It's not a full set, but it can be useful, especially if you have blue filters handy.
> 
> It's quite reasonable to suggest this, as it means you are calibrating for the entire signal chain you're using. DVD players (and calibration discs) introduce their own issues, though they're better than nothing.


The HD Net Test Pattern is currently being aired by HD Net (channel 79) on Saturdays at 5:30 am Central Time. It's an okay test pattern and can be helpful but has its limitations. For instance, the relevant color bars for calibrating color saturation and tint are not next to each other and thus, it is difficult to see if you have the color or tint dialed in correctly. The blue filters can also introduce their own errors but again, it is better than nothing. Here's a website for info on using the HD Net Test Pattern. http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


----------



## MvP (Jan 22, 2007)

For a quick and dirty adjustment without buying calibration software like AVIA or Digital Video Essentials I use a DVD that has a THX optimizer program on it. The DVD cover (not the DVD 
itself) will have a "THX Digitally Mastered" label on it (very small and hard to find). Then you have to hunt for the special features section when playing the DVD. The purists argue that it doesn't work very well, it's DVD specific, yada-yada-yada. It works for my eyes. I've never used the audio test but do use the video test.

Quoted from a THX site in the UK hence the spelling: “Movie directors have been pushing the limits of technology with an aggressive surround sound mix and rich, vibrant computer-generated visual effects. These are meticulously transferred onto media like DVD for distribution. Unknown to most users, many of our home A/V setups are not tuned to bring out these effects intended by the studio.

To remedy the situation, THX Digital Works has produced the THX Optimizer to assist users on the calibration problem. The software is a set of audio and video test signals embedded free on all THX-certified DVD titles released from 2000. These signals allow users to fine-tune their A/V setup for optimal presentation of the movie title. It offers an alternative to the costly but more comprehensive calibration software like AVIA and Digital Video Essentials.

The test signals are grouped under two separate audio and video test categories in the THX Optimizer main menu. In order for the test to be intuitive, THX engineers created a set of step-by-step procedures accompanied by simple layman instructions. AVIA and DVE have an advantage here with the included audio commentary on top of the onscreen instructions.

Speaker Assignment test is the only audio test signal included in the software. Test tones are played back on each surround channel allowing users to identify potential hook-up error. This can prevent grave mistakes such as connecting the centre speaker to an HTIB's subwoofer output which will undeniably damage the speaker.

The video test signals are further categorized for display parameter tuning and aspect ratio verification. They include Contrast/Picture Set-up, Brightness Set-up, Color and Tint Set-up, Monitor Performance, 4:3 Aspect Ratio Check and 16:9 Aspect Ratio Check tests. Lighting conditions which are similar or identical to the actual viewing environment is a pre-requisite for the video tests.

The initial tests cover adjustments for white, black and sharpness levels and color saturation. Properly set up, these critical parameters guarantee natural, smooth and color-balanced images. The last two tests are useful for verifying a video display's ability to convert and present materials in different aspect ratios. Parts of the images are either cut off or distorted if the device is not properly configured or technically flawed. Once the tests are completed, users can be confident that any apparent anomalies are integral to the movie and not an artifact of the A/V system."


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

sunking said:


> I even have a copy of Video Essentials and the bloody thing came with 0 documentation on how to use it. It tooks me over a half hour just to figure out how to navigate to the test patterns, and then it didn't explain what to do with them.


Yes, the navigation on Video Essentials is abysmal. Digital Video Essentials is not much better. AVIA is a little better, but still difficult. That said, AVIA is probably the easier disc to use.


----------



## JEDI007 (Oct 18, 2007)

MvP said:


> For a quick and dirty adjustment without buying calibration software like AVIA or Digital Video Essentials I use a DVD that has a THX optimizer program on it. The DVD cover (not the DVD
> itself) will have a "THX Digitally Mastered" label on it (very small and hard to find). Then you have to hunt for the special features section when playing the DVD. The purists argue that it doesn't work very well, it's DVD specific, yada-yada-yada. It works for my eyes. I've never used the audio test but do use the video test.
> 
> Quoted from a THX site in the UK hence the spelling: "Movie directors have been pushing the limits of technology with an aggressive surround sound mix and rich, vibrant computer-generated visual effects. These are meticulously transferred onto media like DVD for distribution. Unknown to most users, many of our home A/V setups are not tuned to bring out these effects intended by the studio.
> ...


The THX optimizer program is on all the StarWars DVDs.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

I have used the AVIA DVD many times, I am no professional but that's easy to use and does a great job. They even include a color filter in the pack to get the colors perfect.

In the back of the DVD are tons of test patterns that to me is way overkill but to an expert are probably just what's needed.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

When applying the "numbers" you come up with using one of the DVD calibration discs to the input for the Sat receiver, keep in mind that the DVD player and SAT receivers are two different pieces of electronic equipment that will process the signals differently. While it will help to get it closer, there are things that could be going on in your DVD player that might throw things way off (i.e. does DVD player have a black level control set, does the DVD player clip whites above a certain level and clip blacks below a certain level, etc.) when applied to the SAT input. Also, the SAT box might push a certain color level (the old Samsung HD DirectTV boxes pushed red). My understanding is that you can use the DVD calibration discs as a starting point for number transfer to the other input but understand what is going on in your DVD player (note the settings). Also, be careful to use a completely adjustable input setting that is separate from the other setting. For example, on Pioneer plasma panels, the USER calibration setting is independent for each input. So, what you do on the DVD input USER will not affect the SAT input USER settings. It is good to use USER for both rather than USER for one and STANDARD or MOVIE for the other because there are some behind the scene things (ie. gamma levels) that might be different between the two settting lablels and cause things to go askew. In the end, eyeball it to fine tune it and use what looks best to you. Do some reading in the Display Calibration section at AVS forum and you'll come away with some good info on what to look for and how to understand what you're seeing.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Hansen said:


> When applying the "numbers" you come up with using one of the DVD calibration discs to the input for the Sat receiver, keep in mind that the DVD player and SAT receivers are two different pieces of electronic equipment that will process the signals differently. QUOTE]
> This is why it would be great to serve it through media sharing to your HR20. I guess you could just rip the vob off the dvd and play it on the hr20? I'm not sure what needs to be done for this as I haven't got the latest software release that lets you stream videos yet. The simpler still approach would be to just have a set of static images to view via sharing. This brings us around to where this thread began. Unfortunately, there is tons of information and resources geared toward the videophile, but not much for the casual user who just wants to get it pretty right.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I have been using AVIA for years helping to configure my and my friend's setups.

I am not a professional installer, but I can recommend it.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

sbl said:


> As noted above, HDNET runs two test patterns for about 15 minutes in the wee hours of the morning - I forget the program name. It's not a full set, but it can be useful, especially if you have blue filters handy.
> 
> It's quite reasonable to suggest this, as it means you are calibrating for the entire signal chain you're using. DVD players (and calibration discs) introduce their own issues, though they're better than nothing.


Lately, the test pattern has been scheduled with a name of Off-Air on the HR20/1. Not that they are off the air at that moment, but I guess anything with a test pattern is identified as such now.

pf


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried that Spyder TV colorimeter? It's a bit pricy at $160, but I heard some good things. And if you're going to work on multiple HDTV's in your place, I guess you can find a way to justify it...


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

A colorimiter is certainly a good thing to use, but it's worthwhile only if you can do the detailed color adjustments that are typically available only in a service menu. I use a PC monitor version of the Spyder and it's great, but it has the ability to create a custom color profile for the OS which is equivalent to the "service menu" adjustments. I see little point to spending that much on a colorimiter when all you have to deal with is what most TVs make available in a user menu.

Also, the colorimiter will do one thing only - tell you if the color is accurate. It needs a source of a known signal, and guess what, for the TV version that's a DVD, with all the drawbacks Hansen notes.

My advice is to use AVIA or a similar DVD, or spring for a full ISF calibration if your set is more than $2K.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Pardon the dumb question but after you have recorded the HDNET pattern what do you do with it???


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

shedberg said:


> Pardon the dumb question but after you have recorded the HDNET pattern what do you do with it???


As posted earlier in the thread: http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> As posted earlier in the thread: http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


THANK YOU!


----------

